# The Sawcliffe Green man



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*Drawing*

This is a new piece I will be working on over the next 3 or 4 months. It is 5"x7"x3.20", a small carving for me, the wood is Alaskan Yellow Cedar. All in all this will be an unusual project. I will be on a trip to Florida next week to visit my dad, and when I get back I will begin a full fledged commission work for a client/friend, a bust of her Swiss mountain dog! I will spend an hour or two on most days after the commission piece working on this Green man for The Sawcliffe Project, in Great Britain. It is a donation piece that will adorn a room called the Knights Hall, along with the work of many other carvers from around the world. I am excited to do this piece because of it's destination, and also because The style is more towards realism than stylization, a direction that I hope to pursue in future carvings. The drawing came out more ornate than I planned, I just hope I can pull this off…...


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Wcarver said:


> *Drawing*
> 
> This is a new piece I will be working on over the next 3 or 4 months. It is 5"x7"x3.20", a small carving for me, the wood is Alaskan Yellow Cedar. All in all this will be an unusual project. I will be on a trip to Florida next week to visit my dad, and when I get back I will begin a full fledged commission work for a client/friend, a bust of her Swiss mountain dog! I will spend an hour or two on most days after the commission piece working on this Green man for The Sawcliffe Project, in Great Britain. It is a donation piece that will adorn a room called the Knights Hall, along with the work of many other carvers from around the world. I am excited to do this piece because of it's destination, and also because The style is more towards realism than stylization, a direction that I hope to pursue in future carvings. The drawing came out more ornate than I planned, I just hope I can pull this off…...


Reminds me of "Gawain and the Green Knight." Frazier had quite a bit to say about that in The Golden BoughI believe. Looking at your block with the drawn on design, I wonder where the heck I would start cutting on that? Should be beautiful when you're done.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Wcarver said:


> *Drawing*
> 
> This is a new piece I will be working on over the next 3 or 4 months. It is 5"x7"x3.20", a small carving for me, the wood is Alaskan Yellow Cedar. All in all this will be an unusual project. I will be on a trip to Florida next week to visit my dad, and when I get back I will begin a full fledged commission work for a client/friend, a bust of her Swiss mountain dog! I will spend an hour or two on most days after the commission piece working on this Green man for The Sawcliffe Project, in Great Britain. It is a donation piece that will adorn a room called the Knights Hall, along with the work of many other carvers from around the world. I am excited to do this piece because of it's destination, and also because The style is more towards realism than stylization, a direction that I hope to pursue in future carvings. The drawing came out more ornate than I planned, I just hope I can pull this off…...


I would not even know where to start with this, I am very impressed with those who can carve such wonderful pieces, C an't wait to see the completed piece of art


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *Drawing*
> 
> This is a new piece I will be working on over the next 3 or 4 months. It is 5"x7"x3.20", a small carving for me, the wood is Alaskan Yellow Cedar. All in all this will be an unusual project. I will be on a trip to Florida next week to visit my dad, and when I get back I will begin a full fledged commission work for a client/friend, a bust of her Swiss mountain dog! I will spend an hour or two on most days after the commission piece working on this Green man for The Sawcliffe Project, in Great Britain. It is a donation piece that will adorn a room called the Knights Hall, along with the work of many other carvers from around the world. I am excited to do this piece because of it's destination, and also because The style is more towards realism than stylization, a direction that I hope to pursue in future carvings. The drawing came out more ornate than I planned, I just hope I can pull this off…...


This is a different approach for me, usually I only do the front drawing and mark the wood on the sides as to where the levels get cut to. As a result, my deep relief feels 'flat' to me. This experiment will hopefully conquer that, and the result will be more realistic, and in the round when finished. As to where I will start? I have a week in Florida to decide. At the moment I have no clue!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #2*

First cuts into the Sawcliffe Green man….let me extol the wonders of my new found favorite wood, Alaskan yellow cedar! I am already addicted to it's texture. It has more resistance to the tool than basswood as it is somewhat more dense, and although the grain is tighter, fine, fingerprint like figure comes to light with every slice of the gouge. The hardness, while easy to cut through and cooperative in every direction (no tear out, splinters, or flaking here!), will compliment the detail I hope to achieve with solid strength. While faintly reminiscent of Western red cedar, the scent of this wood has a slightly musty component but not strange enough to put one off. This species almost seems unreal, if I could have imagined a magical carving substance I could not have come up with anything this good. I will enjoy every second of this carving, and finish it's labor with a heavy heart.


----------



## DrPain (Sep 2, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #2*
> 
> First cuts into the Sawcliffe Green man….let me extol the wonders of my new found favorite wood, Alaskan yellow cedar! I am already addicted to it's texture. It has more resistance to the tool than basswood as it is somewhat more dense, and although the grain is tighter, fine, fingerprint like figure comes to light with every slice of the gouge. The hardness, while easy to cut through and cooperative in every direction (no tear out, splinters, or flaking here!), will compliment the detail I hope to achieve with solid strength. While faintly reminiscent of Western red cedar, the scent of this wood has a slightly musty component but not strange enough to put one off. This species almost seems unreal, if I could have imagined a magical carving substance I could not have come up with anything this good. I will enjoy every second of this carving, and finish it's labor with a heavy heart.


So you don't rough this out on the bandsaw first?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #2*
> 
> First cuts into the Sawcliffe Green man….let me extol the wonders of my new found favorite wood, Alaskan yellow cedar! I am already addicted to it's texture. It has more resistance to the tool than basswood as it is somewhat more dense, and although the grain is tighter, fine, fingerprint like figure comes to light with every slice of the gouge. The hardness, while easy to cut through and cooperative in every direction (no tear out, splinters, or flaking here!), will compliment the detail I hope to achieve with solid strength. While faintly reminiscent of Western red cedar, the scent of this wood has a slightly musty component but not strange enough to put one off. This species almost seems unreal, if I could have imagined a magical carving substance I could not have come up with anything this good. I will enjoy every second of this carving, and finish it's labor with a heavy heart.


Should be very nice Michael. You're off to a good start.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #2*
> 
> First cuts into the Sawcliffe Green man….let me extol the wonders of my new found favorite wood, Alaskan yellow cedar! I am already addicted to it's texture. It has more resistance to the tool than basswood as it is somewhat more dense, and although the grain is tighter, fine, fingerprint like figure comes to light with every slice of the gouge. The hardness, while easy to cut through and cooperative in every direction (no tear out, splinters, or flaking here!), will compliment the detail I hope to achieve with solid strength. While faintly reminiscent of Western red cedar, the scent of this wood has a slightly musty component but not strange enough to put one off. This species almost seems unreal, if I could have imagined a magical carving substance I could not have come up with anything this good. I will enjoy every second of this carving, and finish it's labor with a heavy heart.


I could have done a little Scott, but with so much detail that might be lost and the piece being only 7"x5"x3.75" I thought roughing with a gouge would be just as well. I use as little power as possible on smaller pieces, I am kind of a throwback in that way…......


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #3*

a few steps further…....


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #3*
> 
> a few steps further…....


I thought it was impressive before. That's really awesome.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #3*
> 
> a few steps further…....


Thanks Monte!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #4*

I had an epiphany today while looking at this carving and realizing this will take me just as long as the larger Green men despite being less than half the size. Don't laugh, but it took me 15 months to figure out I am treating carving like tattooing. An intricate drawing on a flat surface (or surfaces) then working away at it until it looks like the picture in my head, it works, but it is inefficient because I spend so much time carving away waste wood, re-drawing the design when I carve the print away each level I go down, and drawing in new levels at every stage. I will have to finish this piece the way I started all the previous ones, but the next one will be done differently! I will still do a detailed drawing of the finished piece but from 3 sides. Then I will trace just the outlines, and make copies of them to glue onto the wood blank. Next I will band saw the blank on all sides but the base, draw in center lines, and using calipers rough in the subject of the work on the wood in pencil, then finish the final form from the original drawings. I will be starting on my new commission piece tomorrow, so the new procedure will be put to the test over the next week or so. I do not like to rush my work, but I do like efficiency. I am hoping to be able to do more carvings this way, there are so many subject matters I have listed that I would like to carve!



























Here is a close-up of the awesome grain of the Alaskan yellow cedar, it carves so smooth, but is harder than basswood.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #4*
> 
> I had an epiphany today while looking at this carving and realizing this will take me just as long as the larger Green men despite being less than half the size. Don't laugh, but it took me 15 months to figure out I am treating carving like tattooing. An intricate drawing on a flat surface (or surfaces) then working away at it until it looks like the picture in my head, it works, but it is inefficient because I spend so much time carving away waste wood, re-drawing the design when I carve the print away each level I go down, and drawing in new levels at every stage. I will have to finish this piece the way I started all the previous ones, but the next one will be done differently! I will still do a detailed drawing of the finished piece but from 3 sides. Then I will trace just the outlines, and make copies of them to glue onto the wood blank. Next I will band saw the blank on all sides but the base, draw in center lines, and using calipers rough in the subject of the work on the wood in pencil, then finish the final form from the original drawings. I will be starting on my new commission piece tomorrow, so the new procedure will be put to the test over the next week or so. I do not like to rush my work, but I do like efficiency. I am hoping to be able to do more carvings this way, there are so many subject matters I have listed that I would like to carve!
> 
> ...


Man I would screw that up. Fascinating project.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #4*
> 
> I had an epiphany today while looking at this carving and realizing this will take me just as long as the larger Green men despite being less than half the size. Don't laugh, but it took me 15 months to figure out I am treating carving like tattooing. An intricate drawing on a flat surface (or surfaces) then working away at it until it looks like the picture in my head, it works, but it is inefficient because I spend so much time carving away waste wood, re-drawing the design when I carve the print away each level I go down, and drawing in new levels at every stage. I will have to finish this piece the way I started all the previous ones, but the next one will be done differently! I will still do a detailed drawing of the finished piece but from 3 sides. Then I will trace just the outlines, and make copies of them to glue onto the wood blank. Next I will band saw the blank on all sides but the base, draw in center lines, and using calipers rough in the subject of the work on the wood in pencil, then finish the final form from the original drawings. I will be starting on my new commission piece tomorrow, so the new procedure will be put to the test over the next week or so. I do not like to rush my work, but I do like efficiency. I am hoping to be able to do more carvings this way, there are so many subject matters I have listed that I would like to carve!
> 
> ...


I am trying to establish a set procedure keep from wasting time…and messing things up! I don't rush any of my carvings, but the quicker I get the roughing out done, the more time I get to spend on the details…


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #5*

Working down to the level of the leaves and starting to shape them out to see how much 'in the round' effect I am actually going to capture. So far, so good!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #5*
> 
> Working down to the level of the leaves and starting to shape them out to see how much 'in the round' effect I am actually going to capture. So far, so good!


The process is fascinating


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #5*
> 
> Working down to the level of the leaves and starting to shape them out to see how much 'in the round' effect I am actually going to capture. So far, so good!


Somehow I had skipped over this series. Glad I found it! I'm enjoying watching your progress.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #5*
> 
> Working down to the level of the leaves and starting to shape them out to see how much 'in the round' effect I am actually going to capture. So far, so good!


Thanks for taking us along on this!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #6*

Other top leaf finished, bottom leaves chunked and ready to be shaped…..


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #6*
> 
> Other top leaf finished, bottom leaves chunked and ready to be shaped…..


Regardless of the lines drawn on the piece, you have to have a great vision to bring it to life.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #7*










Progress on the Sawcliffe Green man this morning. I am now working on this and my new commission, 'Holly's Jasper' at the same time. This is something new for me as I am so OCD I can hardly concentrate on two things at once! Once I glue up the other project, I will come back to this one while the other dries…..


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #7*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fascinating


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #8*

More progress on the Man, chin area is beginning to take shape,



























More work on the top of the head…..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #8*
> 
> More progress on the Man, chin area is beginning to take shape,
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely, but it sure looks like a huge amount of work.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #8*
> 
> More progress on the Man, chin area is beginning to take shape,
> 
> ...


A lot of amazing work.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #8*
> 
> More progress on the Man, chin area is beginning to take shape,
> 
> ...


It is Mike, I am a relatively new carver and still learning. This is the last time I will be doing a piece in this manner, from now on I will be using a band saw to cut away the waste wood from the top and side planes rather than all the gouge work that is taking up so much time.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #9*

Further progress. Details on the twigs and buds are much easier to do with my new Helvie knife, I am really beginning to love the tool. I will be concentrating on my other project for a few days to get it established, then I will start splitting my days between the two.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #9*
> 
> Further progress. Details on the twigs and buds are much easier to do with my new Helvie knife, I am really beginning to love the tool. I will be concentrating on my other project for a few days to get it established, then I will start splitting my days between the two.


I've just started following your blog. That's amazing. You should be very proud of you skills and dedication to your project. Well done.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #9*
> 
> Further progress. Details on the twigs and buds are much easier to do with my new Helvie knife, I am really beginning to love the tool. I will be concentrating on my other project for a few days to get it established, then I will start splitting my days between the two.


The vision of what it takes to do this just fascinates me. What a gift.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #9*
> 
> Further progress. Details on the twigs and buds are much easier to do with my new Helvie knife, I am really beginning to love the tool. I will be concentrating on my other project for a few days to get it established, then I will start splitting my days between the two.


Thank you gentlemen, Woodcarving seems to be a culmination of many different skills God has granted me to learn in life, I feel truly blessed. I am also happy to share what I learn as I go along best as I can, because so many other folks have done the same for me. If there is anything I can elaborate on, just ask.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #10*

Worked on the Sawcliffe green man for a day, getting ready to shape the acorns. Should be fun, I have never carved acorns before….


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #10*
> 
> Worked on the Sawcliffe green man for a day, getting ready to shape the acorns. Should be fun, I have never carved acorns before….


As I watch you remove the wood down the the face, it reminds me of an archeological dig looking for the treasure. Very cool.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #10*
> 
> Worked on the Sawcliffe green man for a day, getting ready to shape the acorns. Should be fun, I have never carved acorns before….


Hah! Never thought of it that way, but it does give that appearance. Although I am having fun with this, it is very time consuming so from now on I will use the band saw to remove all the excess. This will leave me with possibly usable scrap pieces rather than piles of chips I have to sweep up!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #11*

started working on the acorns, but something feels off even though my calipers and measurements from the drawing tell me all is correct, and I have some room for error on the nuts. So, I worked around them and will come back to them in a few days with fresh eyes and see if I can find the solution. If anyone sees something I don't, let me know!


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #11*
> 
> started working on the acorns, but something feels off even though my calipers and measurements from the drawing tell me all is correct, and I have some room for error on the nuts. So, I worked around them and will come back to them in a few days with fresh eyes and see if I can find the solution. If anyone sees something I don't, let me know!


i'm about the farthest from an expert but i would like to say that it seems to me that the shells are a bit longer than most acorns that i've seen. i think if you were to shorten them up a little bit more than they would be a little more proportional. also there's no such thing as 2 being the exact same size so you should just go wild and give each one their own character! hope it helps for what it's worth. very creative idea!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #11*
> 
> started working on the acorns, but something feels off even though my calipers and measurements from the drawing tell me all is correct, and I have some room for error on the nuts. So, I worked around them and will come back to them in a few days with fresh eyes and see if I can find the solution. If anyone sees something I don't, let me know!


I am just impressed with your vision. Far beyond me to point out a flaw.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #11*
> 
> started working on the acorns, but something feels off even though my calipers and measurements from the drawing tell me all is correct, and I have some room for error on the nuts. So, I worked around them and will come back to them in a few days with fresh eyes and see if I can find the solution. If anyone sees something I don't, let me know!


Thanks guys, something does not seem right, just not sure what! cdaniels, as I carve them to shape they will become less 'long', and more individualized. But that may be the problem, the present distortion may be getting to my eye, thanks for that suggestion, it may be the key to solving this. I will work on their length and shape when I start back on it in a few days.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #12*










shaped the acorns a bit more, and have come to agree with some others that they need to be shorter. I also figured out they need to set further down in the carving, the indent in the caps are supposed to fit under the edge of the leaves!


















Then I went back to the lower facial leaves and worked more depth and detail there…..


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #12*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooops! First picture is supposed to be last!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #12*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a fascinating process


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #12*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but a long and slow one! From now on I will be making the most out of the band saw!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #13*

Got a lot done on the sawcliffe Green man through the last few days,


















The layering is almost done, then the detailing can continue…...


















Once the detail has begun I will need to be careful, as Alaskan yellow cedar seems to fracture along the grain if one is not careful….


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #13*
> 
> Got a lot done on the sawcliffe Green man through the last few days,
> 
> ...


It's like the face is already in there. Just fascinating.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #14*

More progress on the Sawcliffe Green man. Rough out will be done today, then back to 'Holly's Jasper' for a week.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #15*

Back to the Sawcliffe Green man and on a roll. I love doing detail work, so it always seems to go by much quicker. That being said the last two days have been productive, eyes are drawn in and the nose is just about done,



























along with the brows, which I connected to the large angled leaves. I began working on the very front of the forehead leaf and noticed I still did not like the shape or placement of the acorns, so I decided to take another leap into the learning experience lane. I am going to lower the acorns and move them into a more upright position in order to set them properly against the big leaves as they were meant to be, and curl the scalp leaf to rest against the acorns. This leaves the problem of the twigs, I don't want to re-carve them so I am going to excise them completely and finish the area, then reattach them on the top of the acorn caps rather than underneath where they sit now.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #15*
> 
> Back to the Sawcliffe Green man and on a roll. I love doing detail work, so it always seems to go by much quicker. That being said the last two days have been productive, eyes are drawn in and the nose is just about done,
> 
> ...


Impressive, love the details


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #15*
> 
> Back to the Sawcliffe Green man and on a roll. I love doing detail work, so it always seems to go by much quicker. That being said the last two days have been productive, eyes are drawn in and the nose is just about done,
> 
> ...


Impressive progress! An enjoyable journey to watch.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #16*

The reworking of the acorns and twigs went faster than I thought! Took one day to excise the twigs, shape the acorns and checker the caps. Finish carving the twigs went smoothly as did their repositioning and gluing. Onto the 'Jasper' carving next. When I come back to this I will be working on the acorns and the last of the leaf areas undone on the sides of the cheeks…..


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #16*
> 
> The reworking of the acorns and twigs went faster than I thought! Took one day to excise the twigs, shape the acorns and checker the caps. Finish carving the twigs went smoothly as did their repositioning and gluing. Onto the 'Jasper' carving next. When I come back to this I will be working on the acorns and the last of the leaf areas undone on the sides of the cheeks…..


Very interesting


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #17*

Eyes are done on the Green man…...


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #17*
> 
> Eyes are done on the Green man…...


Awesome how the face comes to life


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #18*

Cheekcorns, twig, and leaf are done, except for the checking on the 'corn caps on the left side. Twig and leaf to go on the right. Back to the big dog new for the next ten days or so to detail the muzzle and face.


----------



## tarp (Jul 4, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #18*
> 
> Cheekcorns, twig, and leaf are done, except for the checking on the 'corn caps on the left side. Twig and leaf to go on the right. Back to the big dog new for the next ten days or so to detail the muzzle and face.


which species of wood are you using?


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #18*
> 
> Cheekcorns, twig, and leaf are done, except for the checking on the 'corn caps on the left side. Twig and leaf to go on the right. Back to the big dog new for the next ten days or so to detail the muzzle and face.


This is Alaskan yellow cedar, a friend from this site sent it to me. I searched for over a year to find it without having to spend $300 for a 6ft. plank shipped to Virginia from the West coast. I love working with it. Does want to break out along the grain sometimes, but the texture is worth it!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #19*

Cheekcorns and twigs are done, leaf mustache and mouth area are in the works…...


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #19*
> 
> Cheekcorns and twigs are done, leaf mustache and mouth area are in the works…...


That is a really cool looking Greenman.


----------



## harveysoriginals (May 1, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #19*
> 
> Cheekcorns and twigs are done, leaf mustache and mouth area are in the works…...


Amazing talent! Thanks for showing it to us!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #19*
> 
> Cheekcorns and twigs are done, leaf mustache and mouth area are in the works…...


Thank you gentlemen, Green men are my favorite subject as there can be so much variety in the genre.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #19*
> 
> Cheekcorns and twigs are done, leaf mustache and mouth area are in the works…...


wow that is looking so amazing!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #20*

Back to the Green man…..jumping around finishing up the last of the actual carving, then onto a few weeks of detailing and cleanup. I will be using boiled linseed oil for the first time, I saw some basswood carvings finished with it and liked the way it complimented the grain. It should be interesting to see how the Alaskan yellow cedar looks with this treatment.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #20*
> 
> Back to the Green man…..jumping around finishing up the last of the actual carving, then onto a few weeks of detailing and cleanup. I will be using boiled linseed oil for the first time, I saw some basswood carvings finished with it and liked the way it complimented the grain. It should be interesting to see how the Alaskan yellow cedar looks with this treatment.


Looks real good Michael can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #21*

Finishing up the final details. Checked the caps on the cheekcorns, curved the upper lip and hollowed the mouth, veining the leaves. After sanding and finish, I will build a box to ship it to the UK.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #21*
> 
> Finishing up the final details. Checked the caps on the cheekcorns, curved the upper lip and hollowed the mouth, veining the leaves. After sanding and finish, I will build a box to ship it to the UK.


What a great looking piece.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #21*
> 
> Finishing up the final details. Checked the caps on the cheekcorns, curved the upper lip and hollowed the mouth, veining the leaves. After sanding and finish, I will build a box to ship it to the UK.


Thanks Dale, it's so close to done!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #22*

Monogrammed, sanded, and 50/50 turp and linseed oil applied, one coat of full strength to go!


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #22*
> 
> Monogrammed, sanded, and 50/50 turp and linseed oil applied, one coat of full strength to go!


Great carving Michael!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #22*
> 
> Monogrammed, sanded, and 50/50 turp and linseed oil applied, one coat of full strength to go!


Great work. I have enjoyed the journey.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #22*
> 
> Monogrammed, sanded, and 50/50 turp and linseed oil applied, one coat of full strength to go!


Thanks guys! Last post is up!


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Sawcliffe Green man #23*

Last coat of linseed oil is dry, all set to ship it out to the UK!


----------



## JustPlaneDusty (Aug 17, 2013)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #23*
> 
> Last coat of linseed oil is dry, all set to ship it out to the UK!


That is ridiculously cool! I like the leaf and acorn motif.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #23*
> 
> Last coat of linseed oil is dry, all set to ship it out to the UK!


Exceptional work.


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #23*
> 
> Last coat of linseed oil is dry, all set to ship it out to the UK!


Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #23*
> 
> Last coat of linseed oil is dry, all set to ship it out to the UK!


Wow that sure turned out amazing.. thank you!


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wcarver said:


> *The Sawcliffe Green man #23*
> 
> Last coat of linseed oil is dry, all set to ship it out to the UK!


excellent work, really cool!


----------

